
How 'Deepfakes' Threaten Cybersecurity - Down_n_Out
https://www.darkreading.com/application-security/toxic-data-how-deepfakes-threaten-cybersecurity-/a/d-id/1333538
======
wallace_f
It's terrifying to think one could create a false video of you doing something
reprehensible.

